# 只得



## SuperXW

“只得”这个词，我学的是de2，我认识的人读的也都是de2。
但是我在网上听过一些算是比较专业播音故事，主播一直是读dei3，而且不仅一个节目这样。
请问大家，对这个“得”字的读音，你怎样读？能接受dei3吗？


----------



## DIBAO

一直读dei3，身边人好像也多数读dei3


----------



## piano_mary

SuperXW said:


> “只得”这个词，我学的是de2，我认识的人读的也都是de2。
> 但是我在网上听过一些算是比较专业播音故事，主播一直是读dei3，而且不仅一个节目这样。
> 请问大家，对这个“得”字的读音，你怎样读？能接受dei3吗？


“得”是个多音字，发音有de（二声），dei（三声），de（轻声）

当“获得”“适合”讲的时候发de二声，如“得到”、“得体”；
当“必须、需要”讲的时候发dei三声，如“我们明天得上班”；
当句末语气词的时候是de轻声。

当然还有其他释义，不过上面几个是比较常用的。

“只得”应该de二声和dei三声都可以，看语境要表达的是什么决定用哪个发音。


----------



## SuperXW

piano_mary said:


> 当“必须、需要”讲的时候发dei三声，如“我们明天得上班”；
> 
> “只得”应该de二声和dei三声都可以，看语境要表达的是什么决定用哪个发音。


原来这么多人倾向于dei3。
可是我查字典，“只得”是一个词，虽然是“必须、需要”的意思，但只有de2一种发音啊？
根据你个人习惯，能举出“只得”两种发音的例子吗？


----------



## Sanchuan

根据新华字典跟现代汉语词典，标准的读音事实上是zhi3de2。

难道这是中文里spelling pronunciation的一个事例吗？

那中文应该叫“以字读词”吧！（这是我随便说的，语言学肯定有相关术语😅）


----------



## SimonTsai

The official dictionary in Taiwan prescribes dei3; see






(source: 教育部國語辭典修訂本)


----------



## brofeelgood

得(de2) = 可以, e.g. 不得不努力 = 不可以不努力
得(dei3) = 必须/一定要, e.g. 大家得看清楚了 = 大家必须/一定要看清楚了

也只得这样了 = 也只可以这样了 (de2)
也只得这样了 = 也只必须这样了 (dei3)

So both are possible, no?


----------



## SimonTsai

Much to my surprise, the official dictionary here prescribes 只得 (de2) and not 只得 (dei3):





I personally would always pronounce 只得 (dei3). For me, 得 (de2) means something is optional. You don't really have a choice when there is no alternative; that only option that you have is a must.


----------



## hx1997

我读 dé，但是如果意思对的话感觉也能接受 děi，比如：

我的毕业论文快写完了，就只得(=只需要 ≠只可以)加个图就成了。

（强行编的，正常说话这里我应该会用“只要”）


----------



## skating-in-bc

"只得" 通常限於無可奈何的情境, 也就是 "no alternative, no other way, no way out" 的情境 (e.g., 《宣和遺事》朝廷不奈何, 只得榜徵宋江等;《京本通俗小說.玉玉觀音》沒有奈何, 只得與崔寧回來, 到家中坐地)。

得2 = 能夠, 可以
只得2 = 不得2不, 只能, 只好 (cannot but, cannot do otherwise than, have no alternative but to)


hx1997 said:


> 只得(=只需要 ≠只可以)加个图就成了。（强行编的，正常说话这里我应该会用“只要”）


"強行編的" 是重點。
想了想, 總覺得 "只得3 = 只需/只須" 這個用法, 文法上正確但不自然, 譬如:
結束烏俄戰爭很簡單, 只得3 (= 只需) 殺了普京就完事了.
拿這個擦地很有效, 只得3 (= 只須) 記住, 別拿來擦臉.

比較常聽到的 "只得3", 其實是 "只得2 = 只好" (as in 輸了錢只得把戒指當了) 的誤讀.


SimonTsai said:


> that only option that you have is a must.


走投無路, 只得(= 只好)自殺, 是說他"必須"自殺嗎? 還是說他自覺沒有更好或別的選擇?

記住, 輸了錢, 只須 (≠ 只好) 離婚, 別把我殺了然後自殺.
輸了錢, 只好 (≠ 只需) 回家.


----------



## SimonTsai

skating-in-bc said:


> 想了想, 總覺得 "只得3" 這個說法不自然,


I actually don't use 只得 very often. I was thinking of the phrase 只得如此 when answering this.

平兒笑道：「[...] 所以他們也*只得如此*，寧可得罪了裡頭，不肯得罪了外頭辦事的人。[...]」​(source: 紅樓夢, 第 56 回)​​安老爺定了一定，長出了一口氣，才向公子道：「[...] 當那進退維谷的時候，便是個練達老成人，也*只得如此*。[...]」​(source: 兒女英雄傳, 第 12 回)​


----------



## SuperXW

hx1997 said:


> 我读 dé，但是如果意思对的话感觉也能接受 děi，比如：
> 
> 我的毕业论文快写完了，就只得(=只需要 ≠只可以)加个图就成了。
> 
> （强行编的，正常说话这里我应该会用“只要”）


我不会这样说，听上去也感觉不自然。


skating-in-bc said:


> "只得" 通常限於無可奈何的情境, 也就是 "no alternative, no other way, no way out" 的情境 (e.g., 《宣和遺事》朝廷不奈何, 只得榜徵宋江等;《京本通俗小說.玉玉觀音》沒有奈何, 只得與崔寧回來, 到家中坐地)。
> 
> 得2 = 能夠, 可以
> 只得2 = 不得2不, 只能, 只好 (cannot but, cannot do otherwise than, have no alternative but to)
> 
> "強行編的" 是重點。
> 想了想, 總覺得 "只得3 = 只需/只須" 這個用法, 文法上正確但不自然, 譬如:
> 結束烏俄戰爭很簡單, 只得3 (= 只需) 殺了普京就完事了.
> 拿這個擦地很有效, 只得3 (= 只須) 記住, 別拿來擦臉.
> ……


我的感觉同Skating。
首先我的感觉和词典一致，“只得”是一个词，只有一种解释，即只能、不得不。
如果逐字分析的话，我感觉“只得=只可以/只能”，按字义对应，读de2。
你们说的dei3，“只得=只是必须”，我感觉大部分句子都不是这个意思。
例：
商店关门了，我*只得*回家。 = 商店关门了，我*只可以*回家/*只能*回家。 *得=可以、能，读de2*。
商店关门了，我*只得*回家。 = 商店关门了，我*只必须*回家/*只须要*回家。 *得=必须、须要，读dei3。不通顺。*
商店关门了，我*得*回家。= 商店关门了，我*必须*回家/*须要*回家。*得=必须，读de3。*

Compare: *不得de2*
你*不得*回家。=*不可以*回家/*不能*回家。 *得=可以、能，读de2*。
你*不得*回家。= *不必须*回家/*不须要*回家。 *得=必须、须要，读dei3。不通顺。*


brofeelgood said:


> 也只得这样了 = 也只可以这样了 (de2)
> 也只得这样了 = 也只必须这样了 (dei3)


这个没有更多语境，我听起来勉强可以接受。
大家感觉会不会跟地域有关？我在北京时，会觉得只dei3不自然，甚至是读错。


----------



## SimonTsai

Hmm... Maybe I should try correcting myself and pronounce 只得 (de2) 如此 next time.


----------



## piano_mary

SuperXW said:


> 原来这么多人倾向于dei3。
> 可是我查字典，“只得”是一个词，虽然是“必须、需要”的意思，但只有de2一种发音啊？
> 根据你个人习惯，能举出“只得”两种发音的例子吗？


天呐 说得我也开始糊涂了
又查了一下：

得的意思_得字的笔顺|拼音_读音|部首|笔画_在线新华字典

https://cidian.gayuseal.com/cidian_show/784b52de36fe0e08.html

“只得”这个词官方发音只有一个，读dé，平时遇到děi可能是读白了。意思有些区别但我也解释不清楚，一时想不到例子…

平常很少用这个词，感觉它比较正式，算是一种书面语吧。我一般都用“只好” “只能”等等表达同样的意思。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这字，对我来说，单用读dei3，组词读de2吧……


----------



## skating-in-bc

SuperXW said:


> “只得”是一个词，虽然是“必须、需要”的意思


只得 ≠ 必須、需要
然而, 理論上 "只得" 有可能是 "就必須、就需要" 的意思。只 = 就 (e.g., 只如 = 就像; 只在此山中 = 就在此山中), 只得3 = 就得3 (就必須、就需要)。

沒橋, 只得3涉水而過。==> 就得3, 就必須, 就需要
沒橋, 只得2涉水而過。==> 只好, 只能, 不得不

要和平, 只得3 (= 就得) 殺了普京


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

刚反应过来……只得的得，是能的意思，读de2。只得即只能。

至于得dei3，没有只得dei3 这个词。得dei3 一般单用，常见搭配是“总得dei3”。只得非常少见。


----------

